# Favorite Hair Products!



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine are: 

Shampoo: Kerastase Oleo Relax
Conditioner: Kerastase Oleo Relax mask (used as normal conditioner)
Deep Conditioner/Hair Mask: Kerastase Age Recharge
Styling Products: Kerastase Oleo Relax Serum.
Finishing Products: Tigi Shine Spray.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm over kerastase, seriously. I had it all (aqua oleum, mask intense, reflection, the curly stuff) and it doesn't work for me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I use about 4 different shampoos, revlon and sebastian.

conditioner: Nicky Clarke 60 second treatment
styling/conditioner: sebastian potion 9
deep conditioner: revlon nutri care in fire red


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 29, 2005)

I use Lush shampoos and conditoners most of the time....

Shampoo: Lush's Iresistable Bliss / Rehab
Conditioner: American Cream / Jungle
Styling/Finishing Product: Farouk Biosilk Therapy - This stuff is fantastic for my hair, makes it shiny, sleek and keeps it in great condition too!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 29, 2005)

I actually like Infusium 23. I've used expensive brands like Khiels, Ojon, but I keep coming back to Infusium! I use the moisturizing shamp/cond, but I think it works for me because I really over style my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## user3 (Oct 29, 2005)

The whole L'Oreal Vive smooth intense line from the Shampoo to the hair serum! I am so hooked on this stuff! I leaves my hair nice and silky plus smelling wonderful!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 31, 2005)

i have medium thick, slightly wavy hair that tends to be frizzy and puffy on its own.  my favs are:

shampoo:  TiGi catwalk sexed up volumizing shampoo
conditioner:  TiGi catwalk sexed up volumizing conditioner
deep conditioner:  Aussie 3 minute deeep, jojoba oil from trader joe's
serum:  Loreal Smooth Vive, Paul Mitchell super skinny
styling products:  FF sheer hairspray


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 1, 2005)

i've tried so many different brands from drugstores to boutique salons, i always go back to herbal essence. i just like the way it conditions and smells =) if it wasn't for the medicinal smell of head and shoulders i'd swear by that too haha (the new formula leaves your hair supersoft).


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 1, 2005)

Redken gal here.  Nothing makes my hair feel as heavenly as Redken's All Soft line.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 6, 2005)

Shampoo-TIGI Control freak
Conditioner-TIGI Control Freak
i have frizzy hair....


----------



## Moppit (Nov 7, 2005)

Bumble and Bumble Curl Conscious, fine to medium - shampoo, conditioner and cream, also B&B Prep Spray and Thickening Spray.

It's expensive but my curls just love it and no more flyaways!


----------



## Isis (Nov 8, 2005)

Nothing but Pureology for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Color treated hair needs so much care!
I only use shampoos and conditioners, maybe a serum somestimes for shine, but other than that I don't use any other style products.


----------



## user2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Shampoo: TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Shampoo
Conditioner: TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Conditioner
Deep Conditioner/Hair Mask: Redken Extreme Deep Fuel
Styling Products: TIGI Bed Head Ego Boost, TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Smooth & Shine
Finishing Products: TIGI Bed Head Headrush


My second addiction besides MAC


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 10, 2005)

TiGi Oatmeal and Honey S&C
Garnier Fructis S&C
TiGi Afterparty
TiGi Hard to Get
Garnier Fructis Styling Milk


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

Shampoo: redkin all soft
Conditioner:redkin all soft, too!
Clarifying Shampoo: Suave (it really does get all the build up off)
Styling Products: schwarzkopf wax stick


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 13, 2005)

Everything Alterna baby! I love the stuff.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a biolage addict.  I just love how it smells, what is sad the first week I wore it I could smell it in my hair all day long.. now I can't smell it anymore.  It makes my hair beautiful and shiny  But the scent is what matters most to me.  

Low end I love Infusium, Finesse, Dove, Pantene (I  used to buy cheap shampoos constantly and then switch around all the time-) I don't do that as much with the biolage I thik in the long run its cheaper and takes up less space-plus I use less and don't waste as much.  

My too broke to eat shampoo is Suave Naturals in Aloe Vera.


----------



## Ysabella (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh my...

Big Sexy Hair Root Pump Plus 
Beyond The Zone Power Lift Volumizing Booster
Big Sexy Hair What A Tease Backcomb In A Bottle 

I love Big Sexy Hair products for volume. The Beyond the Zone is a cheaper Sally's version of the root pump plus. The Backcomb in a Bottle is fabulous for creating big hair without having to tease it and mat the hair up with a comb.

Physique Frizz Control Curl Cream -This scuplts curls without stiffness or stickiness. Controls frizz.
TiGi Superstar -This thickens hair for when I want it to look fuller.
Suave Awapuhi Shampoo & Conditioner -Great, inexpensive moisturizing  products.
Chi Shine Spray -Great flat iron finishing shine spray.

Aquelle Working & Finishing Spray
BB Pump It Up! Gold Styling Spritz 
Bain de Terre Final Touches

These are all great finishing sprays that make your hair smell awesome. I love them!


----------



## texasgal (Dec 1, 2005)

Biolage normalizing shampoo, Nioxin shampoo, Redken heat glide shampoo, Pual Mitchell super skinny conditioner, Nioxin conditioner, Tigi moisture maniac conditioner, Biosilk silk therapy, Matrix color smart shine spray, Redken 01 satin wear, & a ton of other stuff.  I am a total product junkie


----------



## visivo (Dec 2, 2005)

Ooo I have so many :O

Aveda everything, though I have only tried one of their shampoos. Favorites:

Sap moss non-aerosol hairspray ( a god send now that my hair is long and curlier!)
Be Curly, though my hair curls naturally -- this used to help more when I had shorter hair. 
Confixor gel is great but the smell is STRONG and takes getting used to; wears off though after an hour or so.

I also love:

Keihls amino acid shampoo -- so gentle and smells amazing
Keihls grooming creme when my hair was shorter :]

Collective wellbeing curl-tamer shampoo (my HG, after trying EVERY shampoo ever made)
Collective wellbeing shine-serum, though i always forget i have it so use it rarely 

If and when I use conditioner (rarely anymore) I like aussie 3 min miracle or pantene leave in spray conditioner (HATE pantene but love the fact that this is so light. if anyone has recs for other spray conditioners do tell!).


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 4, 2005)

I love Victorias Secret shampoos and conditioners haha.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 4, 2005)

*Shampoo:* 
Coconut Mango (Back to Basics)
Amplify (Matrix)

*Conditioner:*
Coconut Mango (Back to Basics)
Amplify (Matrix)

*Treatment:* 
Oatmeal & Honey (TiGi)
K Pak (Joico)

*Leave-in:*
Ego Boost (TiGi)
Fast Fixx (TiGi)

*Smoothing Cream:*
After Party (TiGi)
Small Talk (TiGi)

*Mousse:*
Amplify (Matrix)
Root Boost (TiGi)
BigTrix (Matrix)

*Serum:* 
Silk Therapy (BioSilk)
Girl Toys (TiGi)
K Pak (Joico)

*Spraynet:*
FreezeTrix (Matrix)

*Shine Spray:*
Headrush (TiGi))


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 2, 2006)

Shampoo:
Nexxus Botonail
Nexxus Therapee

Condtioner:
Nexxeus Humcretess

Deep Conditoner:
Infusion Hydrating Balm

Leave In:
Infusim 24 orginal leave in Conditoner


Serum:
Biosilk Silk Thearphy
Redkhen Heat Glide


Shine:
Oils Oils Oils


----------



## lara (Jul 2, 2006)

For myself, everything from the Alchemy hair cleansing line. 

I go through a can a week of Fudge Skyscraper hairspray (doesn't flake or go white), and I like Wella's spray shine to finish off a hairdo.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 2, 2006)

6 months later.. my updated list!

*Shampoo:* 
Coconut Mango (Back to Basics)
Amplify (Matrix)

*Conditioner:*
Coconut Mango (Back to Basics)
Amplify (Matrix)
Serious (TiGi)

*Treatment:* 
Oatmeal & Honey (TiGi)
K-Pak (Joico)
Nutri Color #513 (Revlon Professionnal)
Extreme (Redken)

*Leave-in:*
Ego Boost (TiGi)
Fast Fixx (TiGi)

*Smoothing Cream:*
After Party (TiGi)
Small Talk (TiGi)

*Mousse:*
Root Boost (TiGi)
BigTrix (Matrix)
Big & Bigger (TiGi)

*Serum:* 
K-Pak (Joico)
Gloss Drops (Paul Mitchell)

*Spraynet:*
FreezeTrix (Matrix)
Extra-Body (Paul Mitchell)

*Shine Spray:*
Headrush (TiGi))


----------



## ette (Jul 3, 2006)

Shampoo: 
Pureology Volume
Back to Basics Coconut Mango
TiGi S Factor Smoothing Shampoo
TiGi Oatmeal & Honey

Conditioner:
Pureology Hydrate
Back to Basics Coconut Mango
TiGi S Factor "Serious" Conditioner
TiGi S Factor Smoothing Conditioner
TiGi Oatmeal & Honey

Treatment: 
TiGi Chocolate Head (LOL I don't know if this actually works but its like hair perfume!)
TiGi Treat Me Right
Nexxus Aloxxi Colour Infusers (in Black and Mahoghany, I mix them)
Revlon Nutri Creme #513 

Leave-in:
TiGi Catwalk Fast Fixx
TiGi Small Talk
Bumble & Bumble Brilliantine


Smoothing Cream:
TiGi S Factor Lusterizer
TiGi After Party
Matrix sleek.look Styling Creme

Mousse:
Biolage Mousse
TiGi Catwalk Fashionista Big & Bigger
TiGi Superstar Queen For a Day Thickening Spray

Serum: 
TiGi Catwalk Smooth & Shine
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
TiGi S Factor Straightening Spray

Hairspray:
Philip B. Hairspray
Phyto Actif Volumizing Hair Spray
Paul Mitchell Extra Body Hair Spray

Shine Spray:
TiGi Girl Toys
TiGi Shine in a Can
TiGi S Factor Dream Drops


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 3, 2006)

Ette; We almost have the same list!! You are an hairdresser or simply hate drugstore stuff?


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jul 3, 2006)

i luv redken


----------



## ette (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Ette; We almost have the same list!! You are an hairdresser or simply hate drugstore stuff?_

 
No, I'm not a hairdresser but I really don't like drugstore stuff! Well also I'm a product whore LOL. Drugstore stuff dries my hair out, and doesn't protect my color. The only drugstore thing I use is Clairol Salon Glaze to boost up my hair color. Like that John Frieda Glaze almost ruined my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it got so dry! I love TiGi, everything smells so good! And a lot of other brands. LOL.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 4, 2006)

Shampoo: 
Matrix Sleek look
Aussie Mega

Conditioner:
Matrix Sleek look
Aussie Moist

Treatment: 
Tigi oatmeal and honey
Aussie 3 minute miracle

Leave-in:
Biolage Hydrating

Smoothing Cream:
Matrix Sleek look styling cream
Matrix Curl life contouring milk
physique keep it straight lotion

Serum: 
Redken heat glide

Shine Spray:
Got2b dazzling shine spray (LOVE this stuff)

I use different stuff depending on if i'm wearing my hair curly or straight


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 4, 2006)

*Shampoo:*
Redken Rescue Me
Redken Color Extend
Paul Brown Stay Straight

*Conditioner:*
Redken Rescue Me
Reken Color Extend
Paul Brown Stay Straight

I'm a firm believer in professional products however I also think that if you find something cheap that does the same thing without damaging your hair, then go for it, hence all the *Got2b* products. I don't actually use them that much anymore because I have a different hairstyle, but I keep them because occasionally I will use them. lol.

*Other Products:*
Paul Mitchell Dry Wax
Got2b Playful Weightless Creme Pomade
Got2b Dazzling Shine Spray ( LOVE it! )
Got2b Chaotic Molding Putty
Got2b Shagged Out Liquid Texturizing Liquid Fiber
HealthySexyHair Soy Potion 
Bed Head TIGI Rubber Rage
Redken UV Rescue Protective Oil
Aussie Hair Insurance Leave-In Conditioner

And last but not least...

I will go to my grave with *Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum* I think I would fail at life if I didn't have this product, its a must for me


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2006)

Shampoo:
Matrix Biolage Color Care
L'Oreal Professionel Vitamino Color

Conditioner:
L'Oreal Inné Leave-in (available in Europe)
L'Oreal Professionel Vitamino Color
Redken Anti-Snap leave-in

Serum:
L'Oreal Vive shine serum

Products:
Joico Ice Spiker hairglue


----------



## Kandy477 (Jul 5, 2006)

*My faves*

I have lots of stuff because I've tried just about everything out there, so here is a list of my faves:


Shampoo - Giovanni Triple Tea Treat.  My hair hates SLS so I only use SLS-Free shampoos.  This one rocks.  It lathers nicely, albeit not as much as a normal shampoo, and it has mint so it gives your scalp a cool, tingly feeling.  As a plus it also does such a great job of cleansing that I never need to use a clarifier.  

Conditioner - L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moistrure Treatment (It's a deep treatment but I use it like normal conditioner).  

Deep Treatment - Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor 1 X Week
Aphogee Protein Treatment before coloring.  

Styling Products - Fakai Glossing Cream before blowdry.  Beyond the Zone Turn Up the Heat before Straightening/Curling Iron.  A dab of Beyond the Zone Getting Creamed after straightening.  L'Oreal Vive Smooth Intense serum on occasion.


----------



## thatonegirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I use myhoney child fragrance free stuff, because its coconut free. 

Conditioner- Biolage conditioning balm 

Styling- 
Sebastian potion nine
Jonathan Dirt


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 6, 2006)

It sucks I have heard so many fantastic things about Loreal vive frizz serm but you cant find it anywhere


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_that John Frieda Glaze almost ruined my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it got so dry!_

 
same here!!! i used a whole bottle of sheer blonde highlight activating shampoo and i almost had to shave my hair off!!! eugh it left it so dry!!!

now i use pantene and it works decently... maybe i should save up and try some salon stuff... but i'm so poor!


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

Shampoo: Tigi's Control Freak or Manipulator
Conditioner: same but conditioner
Deep Conditioner/Hair Mask: this is my leave in but Garnier Fructis Fortifying Deep Conditioner
Styling Products: Tigi's Manipulator, Control Freak Spray &Hard To Get Pomade
Finishing Products: Tigi Masterpiece


----------



## user79 (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_It sucks I have heard so many fantastic things about Loreal vive frizz serm but you cant find it anywhere_

 
You can buy it at the pharmacy, its a drugstore product.

Speaking of hair products, I need to buy a new conditioner, mine's almost done and Matrix isn't available here in Switzerland.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

*The BEST ever hair products you've used*

What are the best products you've used on your hair and what hair type to you have?

Shampoos
Conditioners
Leave-in Conditioners
Hair Treatment Masks
Mousse
Hairspray
Curling products
Heat protection Products
Serums
etc..............


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

John Frieda brilliant brunette Satin Shine finishing creme_!  = 0_

i rub a pea size amount to my hair after it has been washed and blow dried and it makes my hair feel really soft, calms static and frizz, not greasy at all, and when i finger comb a little on my bangs, it gives it a little seperation and brightens my color a little..
i also put it on my hair before i put it in a ponytail because when i decide to take my ponytail down, it somehow prevents my hair from getting those little dent marks that rubberbands leave.

theyre usually around $4.99 but last month i went to target and they made a mistake on the price and i bought 5 of them for $1.50 each.. i know.. im crazy lol


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

oh yea and i have fine, thin hair  ^


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

recent purchase is oscar blandi dry shampoo.  love it!  i put it on my brush/comb and brush just my crown area and bangs.  it really picks up the oil and gives volume. 
i also like kerastase masquintense.  this saved my over-processed hair long time ago.
i have thick straight hair.


----------



## frocher (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Oscar Blandi all the way, his stuff leaves my hair shiny and soft.  I have very thick, wavy hair.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Rusk- Wired!


----------



## 3jane (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have very fine, straight hair.  Normal, or can get slightly oily at the roots depending on weather.

Matrix Amplify Color XL shampoo  -- one of the best volumizing shampoos I've tried.

Bumble & Bumble Tonic Lotion  -- this doesn't do too much by itself, but it's a HG product for me before I add any other hair product.  It prevents all the other stuff from weighing my hair down (or spritz a little if you put too much goop on by accident).  I have a little spritz bottle of this in my purse to refresh my hair during the day as well.  Also works well to soften hair and makes it easier to comb (wet or dry).

Bumble & Bumble Styling Lotion -- volume & texture (esp when blow dried), light hold, doesn't weigh my hair down.  

Dove Fly-away Tamer -- HG! it keeps all those little wispy flyaways out of my face and if I use it regularly, I notice I get less of the wisps over time b/c it keeps my fine hair from breaking.  Also, doesn't get icky or sticky in heat or humidity, and doesn't weigh my hair down even if I put in a lot of it.  It's also super cheap.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have super curly hair but i flatiron it basically everyday some of my faves includee:

*Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum*: this product is a definite must! It makes my hair glossy and keeps it from frizzing!
*Matrix Smoothing Shampoo*: this is one of my favorite shampoos.
*Herbal Essences Body Envy Mousse*: love this mousse! Plus it smells awesome
*Herbal Essences None Of Your Frizziness Shampoo/Conditioner*: great for the price, and it smells soo good. 
*John Frieda Blonde Beach Wave Spray*: this stuff is really good for when  I want wavy ish hair or when I want to curl it w/ a curling iron. I dont think they make this stuff anymore though


----------



## VioletB (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx shampoo, conditioner, and mask.. best stuff ever it makes your hair feel SOOO soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Redken Smooth Down butter treat deep conditioner.. Good stuff for very dry hair

Chi Silk infusion.. smooths my hair and protects it from heat!!!

Sleek Look Iron Smoother.. Best flatiron spray.  Protects and makes flatiriong super easy.

Sleek Look straight polish.. best holding non-watery pomade

Kenra Volume Spray.. super hold finishing spray.. holds my "big utah hair" in place and you only need a little bit!  Easy to brush out too.


I have super course dry hair that has been chemically relaxed!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Wow thanks guys so many things to check out!

Keep 'em coming =)


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Neutrogena Anti-Residue shampoo - I use this only once in a while to remove build up, definitely gets the job done and it's cheap! Has a bit of an odd smell and the packing is ugly, but it works!!

Wella System Profesional Enrich Balm - great leave in treatment that smells lovely and makes my hair so soft.

L'Oreal Vive serum - comes in an orange pump dispenser, a great serum that leaves my hair silky smooth after flat ironing it

Rausch Avocado Hair cream - a Swiss product made of avocado oil, it's a leave-in cream you apply to the ends of your hair that nourishes them and prevents split ends.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlyann23* 

 
_Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum!

I have thick, wavy hair that reaches a couple inches past my shoulders. Someone recommended this serum for me because I've been frying my hair to death with blowdrying and flat ironing. I use one pump before I blowdry, and my blowdry time is now shortened to 5 minutes. And on most days I don't even need to follow up with my flat iron, whereas before this serum I had the urge to flat iron every single day._

 
*I have mid length-long hair that is THICKTHICKTHICK (I mean really, super thick!) that has a lot of body...I should try some of that Super Skinny Serum (say that 3x fast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)....A couple of you on this thread have posted about it...I've been looking for a good Serum-type product...My hair has so much body that in the humid weather (which we're prone to in the Connecticut summers) it has a tendency to get frizzy and out of control....There are downsides to having full, thick hair, too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, this sounds like it may be the answer to my hair troubles...Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## KAIA (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Shampoo:
* Paul Mitchell for color treated hair.
* Biolage ColorCare Therapie. 

 Conditioners:
* Paul Mitchell for color treated hair.
* Biolage ColorCare Therapie.

Heat Protection Products:
* Catwalk Fashionista Smooth & Shine

Serums:
 *Biosilk silk therapy

Hair Creme:
* Bed Head Afterparty

Anti - Frizz:
* Biolage Shielding Shine Mist (great for colortreated hair, you can use it with dry or wet hair it works wonders!)

Shaping Creme:
* Kenra Platinum Texturizing Taffy 13 (great for keeping your side-swept bang on place!)

I have thick, frizzy, wavy hair. But I ALWAYS use my hair straight with the products above, I also dye my hair once a month.


----------



## Dizzy (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I've got fine hair, but I have a lot of it.  It's very curly but long, and I straighten it at least 4x a week, not to mention all of the other stuff I do to it- dying, updos, letting my coworkers test products & styles on my hair, etc.  But these are my favorites:

*Shampoo:* Joico K-Pak chelating shampoo, Back to Basics Green Tea Normalizing 

*Conditioner:* Joico K-Pak reconstructing cond., Mitchell The Conditioner

*Treatment:* Kenra's treatment (forgot the name, silver jar with black top), Joico Deep Treatment

*Heat protectorant:* Chi 44 Iron Guard, Matrix Vavoom Iron in Control, Kenra 19

*Blow dry lotion:* Redken blow dry lotion, Joico K-Pak protect & smooth, Matrix Vavoom blow dry-control (not volume, that one wasn't as good)

*curling balm* Redken Ringlet


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have fine hair, but a lot of it. I also have my hair colored and highlighted. Here are my favs that I have tried and tested.

*Shampoos*-Kérastase BAIN MIROIR, Aveda Color Conserve, John Frieda Sheer Blond

*Conditioners*-Kérastase CHROMA REFLECT MILK, Aveda Color Conserve, John Frieda Sheer Blond

*Leave-in Conditioners*-Pantene Pro-V Detangling Light Conditioning Mist, Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic

*Hair Treatment Masks*-Kérastase CHROMA REFLECT MASQUE, Biolage Ultra-Hydrating Balm, Aveda Damage Remedy

*Mousse-*_This is not a mouse, but it gives volume_ Aveda Volumizing Tonic, Kérastase MOUSSE VOLUMACTIVE 

*Hairspray-*Pantene Sheer Volume, John Frieda Crystal Clear shape & shimmer hairspray

*Heat protection Products-*TRESemme Thermal Creations Heat Tamer Protective Spray

*Serums-*Kérastase SÉRUM NUTRI-SCULPT


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

My hair strands are medium, but I have a lot of hair so my hair looks thick but feels light. My stylist usually has to thin it out to make maintenance easier.

Here's a rundown of the products I use...

Shampoo - Pureology Hydrate
Conditioner - Pureology Hydrate
Deep Conditioner - Organic Jojoba Oil (Usually pick this up at Mother's Market or Trader Joe's)
Leave-In Conditioner - TIGI S-Factor Papaya Leave-In Moisture Spray
Volume - Pureology RootLift or Sebastian Shaper with some velcro rollers
When I blow dry - Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide or TIGI Bedhead Superficial
When I air dry - Pureology Styling Lotion
When I curl/diffuse - Tressame Thermal Creations Curl Activator Spray, TIGI Catwalk Curls Rock, Pureology Texturetwist, Pureology Spraygel
When I flat iron - Enjoy Shine Spray, TIGI Bedhead Control Freak, Redken Smooth Down or Pureology ShineMax
Pomade/Wax - KMS Hairplay Soft Wax

My styling tools...
Hairdryer: TIGI Professional Hardcore 
Curling Irons: Conair
Flat Iron: Unil Ceramic (Super old but still works wonders)
My favorite brush: The Marilyn Jeli Ceramica Round Brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have lots of thick wavy hair and the style changes but it always has lots of layers. Sometimes I don't color and sometimes I do. Now I have coppery colored highlights in my natural dark brown hair. 

-Shampoo & Conditioner: Redken All Soft or Redken Color Care
-Styling Creme: Tigi Bedhead After Party 
-Hairspray: Victoria Secret So Sexy Hairspray (It doesn't flake at all!)
-Serum: Redken Smooth Down or Victoria Secret So Sexy Hair Serum
-Paste: Redken Rewind (really good if you have layers and want to make them pop)
-Hair Treatment Mask: Queen Helene Hair Cholesterol (it smells really wierd but it totally works and it's really cheap)
-Leave In Conditioner: Hask Placenta Leave in Conditioner (it sounds really cruel but it's cruelty free) another one is Redken Anti Snap
-Blowdryer: My favorite one I've EVER owned is my current Conair Ion blowdryer. Lightweight, uses ions, cool shot button etc plus the color is lPINK!! Woot!!  
-Flat Iron: Conair Wet Dry Straightener. Various heat settings plus it's great when you have bangs ala Bettie Page and don't want them all fluffy and stuff. Or the back of your hair takes forever to dry and you need it straight pronto!


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I love all joico products, shampoo, conditioner, hairspray, hair serum. They all work wonders.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Lately, i've been using Nexxus Shampoo and conditioner. I absolutely love the Heat Protexx ...its like a leave in conditioner thing you spray on before you blow dry and i blow dry a lot.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Thank you EVERYONE...awesome responses!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

i have fine sometimes limp hair, can anyone reccomend me a volumising shampoo or styling product? thanks so much!


----------



## twinkley (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Shampoo: 
L'anza Healing moisture
Kerastase Bain Satin 3

Conditioner:
Tigi Oatmeal&Honey
L'anza Healing Moisture Kuku nut moisturizer
MOP Hydrating treatment

Leave-in-Conditioner:
L'anza Healing Moisture spray
Redken All soft Soft ends

Hairspray: Fudge hairspray in orange bottle


----------



## VioletB (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_My hair strands are medium, but I have a lot of hair so my hair looks thick but feels light. My stylist usually has to thin it out to make maintenance easier.

Here's a rundown of the products I use...

Shampoo - Pureology Hydrate
Conditioner - Pureology Hydrate
_

 

HOLY CRAP 

I thought I was in love with Fekkai.. but..

I helped my friend paint her basement and she bought me a thank you gift of Pureology Hydrate shampoo and conditioner...
BEST STUFF EVER.  Holy crap.  I love it.  I am going to buy the half gallons next time she goes to the beauty supply!!!!


----------



## ratmist (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I grew up with Mastey.  It is damned hard to get cheaply in the UK, so I have tried most of the drugstore brands and some salon brands.  Like a prodigal child, I always return to Mastey.  It is the only brand that excludes all of the following:  sulfates, oils, glycerins, glycols, non-vegetable proteins.  It is the only range that has never built up or irritated my scalp or dulled my hair over time.

Fyi, I have a sensitive scalp and (recently) very sensitive skin, slightly coarse thick black hair, prone to dryness and split ends (especially since I change the colour frequently).


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have very long & dark brown hair and my scalp has a tendency to be oily. As every long hair, the ends are often very brittle so I take extra care of them. I used to have my hair coloured for years (auburn then black) and it really weakened it so I stopped 2 years ago and now, they are in good health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's what I use:

*Shampoos & Conditioners*

PANTENE PRO V 
'Brunette expressions'

JOHN FRIEDA  
'Brilliant Brunette' Shine release moisturising shampoo & conditioner (I looove the smell of his products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

KERASTASE
Bain Divalent 'Balancing Hair Bath for oily scalp and dry sensitised ends': this one was recommended to me by a hairdresser and although it's really expensive, it's a fantastic and really effective product. 
First I use a basic shampoo suitable for my hair type to get rid of the dirt/dust/oil etc... then I use the Bain Divalent and leave it works for 5 to 10 min, then I rinse. The results are amazing, my scalpt is all fresh and re-oxygenated and my hair feels so clean! 

RENE FURTERER 
FIORAVANTI Naturel No rinse detangling spritz


*Hair Treatments*

RENE FURTERER 
KARITE No rinse nutritive concentrate - Express treatment for very dry and rebellious hair &
KARITE Intense nourishing conditioning cream

*Mousse*

DESSANGE
Volumizing hairstyling mousse with pro-vitamin B5


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

KERISTASE Hair masque-Nutritive. Love this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



John Freida Blonde silkener creme


----------



## msmack (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have THICK wavey-curly hair with a dry scalp. waaah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shampoo: JASON unscented
Conditioner: JASON unscented
Leave-in Conditioners: none.
Hair Treatment Masks: Homemade shea butter mask
Hairspray: TiGi Bedhead 'hard head' hairspray ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I really don't need too many fancy products with my hair... I JUST NEED CONTROL! lol It supplies all the volume I could ever need!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

As far as shampoos go, I always liked the one *Dove* made for moisture. I haven't found the perfect one yet though. (same goes with conditioners)

*Deep Conditioner:*
*New Era 2000*. It smells like a perfumed old lady, but it is so thick, and it really works great. And its extremely inexpensive.

*Serums:*
*Biosilk Silk Therapy*. BEST SERUM EVER. I use this on wet/damp hair and then let my hair air dry, and straighten it with a flat iron hours later, and it makes my hair SO soft, shiny, just perfect. Not to mention that I can keep this style for 4-5 days with absolutely no other product in my hair, and by only retouching certain areas with the iron.

I was also using *John Frieda Frizz Ease thermal protection serum.* That works pretty good too. I've run out of Biosilk so I'm using this now lol.

*Creams/leave-ins:*
*Salerm 21*. This is a cream with silk proteins. It smells really powdery but I've been using it on my curls lately. It doesn't provide the best control, because my curls still get frizzy at the ends. I usually just add another product though, which I'll get to...

*Aquage Illuminating Gelade*. This is an extremely sticky, clear gel that texturizes and defines. When I have frizzy or ugly curls, I take the tiniest amount of this stuff, and rub with my hands. I then scrunch my DRY hair with the product and it instantly defines my curls and provides more definition without being crunchy. I've been really feeling the big curls thing lately, so after I'm done with all this I usually pick my hair out a little bit just to fluff it out.

*Bed Head by Tigi..Ego Boost Split End Mender*. This stuff was truly amazing last summer. I had to use this and only this, and my curls were somewhow turned into beautiful perfect waves. It seriously transformed my hair, with no effort. I still use it occasionally, and it doesn't do the same thing anymore. If you use too much, it can get crunchy. But again, this is a great product when used with another product.

*Outshine by Redken*. This is a just a cream that stops frizzies and smoothes hair. I like it a lot. Again, only use a little bit and your hair looks great.

I have always loved *Infusium 23*. I don't use it anymore, but it instantly detangles and provides a good "base" for whatever else you're doing with your hair.

*Shine sprays:*
I have to give it to *Aquage Beyond Shine*. This seems more like a can of hairspray (rather than your typical shine spritz or serum). It smells great and works great.

This isn't a shine spray, but I also used to use a spray called *Surge Plus 14*. It is supposed to make your hair thicker (I was balding around age 14 probably due to stress/depression) and I think it worked. Either use it on your scalp to achieve thicker hair, or use on your ends to help split ends. I dunno...people may be skeptical but its a unique product to try.

As far as flat irons and blow dryers go, I just use the ones I got from school. The blow dryer is a cheap white one, but hey it works. And it actually came with a diffuser (didn't know that a lot of b/d don't). I don't expect too much out of a blow dryer since i'm only drying my hair (I don't use the b/d to really style my hair).

The flat iron is...I don't know the brand. It's black and medium sized, with a comb attachment on the end of it. It's been working great for me, only I may have to replace it soon because its taking forever to heat up. I will just go for a Sedu or a Maxiglide though.

My hair is thick and kind of coarse, and its maybe 4 or 5 inches past my shoulders? ish?


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

i use tresseme shampoo and conditioner for dry hair. my hair is very dry and really curly. this shampoo helps tame it down and it also softens it.
i also use john freida's hair serum for coarse hair after washing my hair it's great leaves my hair soft ans shiny after flat ironing it.
after styling my hair i use john freida's secret weapon cream, i take a bit and just dab it on my hair and finally spray it with john freida's shine spray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as you can tell i love john freida's products but tresseme is also really good!
i have black shoulder length dry hair.
hope this helps


----------



## Triskele (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have curlycurlycurlyCURLY (ringlets..when it's done right!) hair that's long (to the middle of my back!) and I use:

Shampoo: I have incredibly dry scalp, so I have to use head & shoulders. Oh the shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Conditioner: L'oreal Vive Pro smooth intense. If I have the cash, I get Nexxus Humectress

Styling: Paul Mitchell mousse if I can afford it, pantene curling mousse if I can't.

As long as I dry with a diffuser or don't touch it until it's dry, this combo turns my hair into beautiful ringlets! *^_^*


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

*I think someone already suggested this but if you flat iron your hair Nexxus Heat Protexx Styling spray is really good and is only about $14. My hair is super dry so for a leave in conditioner I use Matrix Biolage (Daily leave-in tonic) Which is only about $20.*


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

Shampoos... lanza healing color care shampoo, lanza healing moisure shampoo,lanza belong shampoo,lanza remedy shampoo,bumble & bumble thickening shampoo  
Conditioners...lanza reconstructor,lanza healing moisure conditioner (my fave), wella SP power mask 
Leave-in Conditioners... Lanza leave in conditioner, KMS Leave in blonde conditioner,Lanza spray in conditioner (discontinued)
Hair Treatment Masks...Lanza Trauma Treatment (enough said, its amazing)
Mousse...Lanza Bodyfying Mousse
Hairspray...swarzkopf Osis Freeze 
Curling products...Tigi Curls Rock,Bumble & Bumble styling Lotion
Heat protection Products...Lanza thermal defence
Serums...swarzkopf Osis Magic
Texture Spray...Bumble & Bumble Thickening Spray,Matrix Thickening Spray,tigi bed head Queen for a day thickening spray 
Thickening Creams...Tigi bed head cocky,Tigi bed head superstar,
Pomade/gels/wax's....black & white wax,Dax,Tigi catwalk catfight,wella sp space jelly, wella sp jelly stripes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sebastian Roxx, sebastian crude clay,sebatian bondage 

i have lots more xxxx


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

* Shampoos: *Lush's Shampoo bars float my boat. But I'd quite like to get hold of some MOP and Ojon at some point.
* Conditioners: *American Cream by Lush. Smells yummy and makes my hair lovely and soft.
* Leave-in Conditioners: *Dove Leave in for coloured hair but Boots do a lovely leave in coconut spray too which I like.
* Hair Treatment Masks: *A Boots Organics one. It's got Olive oil in it and other things but I haven't used it in quite a while.
* Mousse: *Never used one.
* Hairspray: *VO5 do a really nice flexible hold one that I used to use all the time when I had long hair.
* Curling products: *Never used any because I've never cursed my hair.
* Heat protection Products: *I'm a bad girl and never used them. But I hardly ever straightened my hair when it was long so I never saw the point in buying one.
* Serums: *Frizz Ease all the way baby.
*Gel:* Goth Juice medium hold gel by Lush. This stuff is the business and leaves my hair feeling very soft afterwards. Oh and I have a little pot of REDKEN medium control stying wax too which I quite like but I use my Lush stuff more.

My hair is thick and straight and I have lots of it. But it's really short at the moment. I also bleach my roots every three months and then dye it using a veggie dye. I love crazy coloured hair. I also only wash it every 4-days so my hair is in good nick.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I can't use anything but Alterna brand any more. I just bought the new Alterna Seasilk shampoo & conditioner...made my hair shiny, silky and really have bouncy healthy hair.

You have to try Aquage Transforming Paste! After I style my hair, i rub a little blob of this in my hands and then take small sections of hair and lightly just run your hand from top to bottom of strand...this gives that very defined piecey look! Its especially great if you have frizzy, curly or out of control hair. Makes it super shiney too!

I have kinda thick long slightly layered hair...Victoria's Secret hair style


----------



## mello (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The BEST ever hair products you've used*

I have long hair, almost at my ribcage. It's fairly thick, but I get it thinned every so often. It's naturally wavy, dyed a copper brown with blonde underneath + random blonde chunks [two of them with purple stripes]. Yes, I dye my hair a lot. Haha. It's also got a bunch of layers in it. I straighten it almost everyday and blow dry it after everytime I shower.

*Shampoo* - Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo
*Conditioner* - Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Conditioner
I love this stuff, it works great and smells awesome. The first time I used it I could feel a noticeable difference in the softness of my hair. 
*Hairspray* - Tres Emme Ultra Hold 
*Add Shine* - Got2b Shine Spray
*Pomade* - Joico Shine and Define Pomade

*Misc products I use*
Thermasilk Hairapy 24/7 Creme - Straighten Out
Thermasilk Hairapy 24/7 Creme - HydraTLC - *I LOVE THIS STUFF SO MUCH, IT'S SO AMAZING*. I dye my hair like crazy so I have tons of split ends and fried hair. I just dyed the underneath of my hair platinum blonde and it was FRIED. I used this stuff ONCE and my hair was SOFT and hydrated, it's AMAZING. At about 4$ per bottle, it's a cheap effective product.


----------



## JillBug (Apr 13, 2008)

i recently got rid of all the makeup that i don't wear or like, or that was all used or dried up, etc and it has inspired me to do the same with my hair products. i basically want to start over and buy all new stuff, so i thought i would ask all of you what your favorites were!

basically i am looking for a good hairspray, products to style your hair curly and straight, shampoo and conditioner, and a product for volumizing.

and if you think there is something that i need that i haven't mentioned, then please feel free to share!

oh, and also i need a recomendation for a really good blowdryer that i can attatch a diffuser to since the one i have is starting to die on me...i got it at walmart for 20 bucks!


thanks!!!
-Jillian


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like Tigi Fashionista shampoo and conditioner... the smell is gorgeous too!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 13, 2008)

This is my hair care regiment:
Loreal Professional Intensive care shampoo & conditioner (can only get this @ salons only)

After I towel dry I use CHI silk infusion, brush my hair, let me hair air dry & flat iron. If I use hairspray I use Sebastion or I'll use bed head after party.
I use a CHI flat iron & blow dryer - they're amazing products


----------



## sass000 (Apr 13, 2008)

I use the Devachan No-Poo Shampoo (only about 1 every week) and I alternate between the Devachan One Condition and Loreal's Vive Pro. I don't use hairspray but I do use Loreal's Studioline Tightly Wound spray gel. Once in a while, I will use the Devachan Angell hair gel just to change up a bit but that's about it.


----------



## COBI (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually just started using Wen Cleansing Conditioner.... I admit I saw it on an infomercial while I was home with the flu in February and got sucked in.

But I actually LOVE it and I have NEVER found a 2-in-1 that I even kind of like, so that makes this a pretty big deal for me.

As a point of reference, my previous/regular shampoos and conditioners are Pureology (until they watered it down), Thermafuse and Kevin Murphy; I mention these to point out that my normal haircare products are higher end and I still love the Wen Cleansing Conditioner (which runs about $28 if you just want to buy it at Amazon, for example.)

Sites for Wen:
http://www.chazdeanstore.com/
WEN® by Chaz Dean  (good intro offer, this is the infomercial website, but you'll have to cancel "auto-ship" later... at least I do because I don't like auto ship programs personally)  Limited to one scent; more scents at chaz dean or amazon.
Amazon.com: WEN Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner: Health & Personal Care   Amazon listing for Chaz Dean store.


----------



## lainz (Apr 14, 2008)

tigi s factor for heat styling..OMG i swear by this stuff

victoria's secret hairsprays and gels are amazing and smell sooo good. theyre great for adding volume to your hair and they actually work all day. check it out!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got bangs and I hate it when I see chicks with oily or frizzy bangs (ew!)... my bangs best friend is *Bumble and Bumble's Styling Lotion*.  Spray it on my wet bangs and blow dry it.  Ta-Da!  Perfect bangs.

Plus, I love *Chi's Silk Oil* Stuff (haha, forgot the full name).  Its way better than BioSilk.  It smells good and it makes your hair soft & smooth.  And when you dont/cant wash your hair, use *Oscar Blandi's Pronto Dry Shampoo Spray* to refresh your hair.  It smells great but it leaves a powdery look in your hair so you need to shake and comb out your hair.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 14, 2008)

I heard Bed Head's root booster is great for adding volume.

Personally, I'm like you - I need to throw out all of my sold haircare products and start spending some good money for salon quality stuff.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 14, 2008)

VOLUME: like what someone said.. tigi root boost. ALSO other good ones to check out if you dont want it in a hairspray form.. 
I LOVE.. 
-bed head *cocky *(thickening paste)
-bed head *superstar *(thickening blowdry lotion) 
-bed head *mastermind *(pomade that gives great texture on the roots)
-bed head *headbanger *(spray wax)
THEY ARE ALL GREAT (i love bedhead 






) AND BEST OF ALL, they ALLLL smell YUMMY! like so-fruity-you-wanna-eat-your-hair-gooood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shampoo: i just use _pantine _pro v since it works for me but i know there are a lot of haters when it comes to pantine pro v haha but i wanna try some bedhead shampoos too. i read some good reviews on control freak shampoo by bed head. its good for getting that straight look. 

hairspray: bed head *hardhead*. gives great hold all dayyy 

straightening iron: *CHI*.. its the best that i know of. ive also heard SEDU was good. go to folica.com (they have good reviews on everything)

for shine: bed head *headrush *it smells like grapefruit and it gives a good all over shine

split end mender: bed head *ego **boost *its a leave in conditioner type cream and it makes your hair soft and helps with split ends

smoothing cream: bed head *AFTER **PARTY*. i think everyone should own it. its the best i have used and from all these reviews i have read about it.. its the best for a lot of people


OH!!! AND FOR CURLY HAIR.. tigi catwalk *curls **rock*. its a cream that makes curly hair less poofy and just PRETTY

i hope this helps!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 14, 2008)

oh and i think HHUNT means CHI silk infusion. ANOTHER GREAT PRODUCT! esp. if you straighten your hair. you put it when its damp and you blow dry OR air dry.. then straighten and it comes out sooo soft and silky. THAT ONE IS A MUST! how can i forget that one! one thing is just the smell. it smells like a manly cologne. thats why i love bedhead products more cuz they smell soooo yummy. but who cares. this CHI silk infusion stuff is great

..im a hair product whore i know haha


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

I really like Iso. I'm using ISO HydraCleanse and HydraCondition shampoo and conditioner, and its awesome. they are a professional hair care line, but they are super inexpensive. I also looove ISO's dailyshape (i think thats the name) hairspray....awesome.

I love the Healthy Sexy Hair soy tri-wheat leave in spray....it smells great, detangles, and really makes the hair feel great.

I used to use the bed head split end mender....it was the only thing I needed. it made my hair wavy and soooo sexy....but then my hair changed and it doesn't work anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't tried this....butmy sister works at The Body Shop and they have this coconut oil (in the form of like a cream/pomade). She said everyone loves this...whether u just straightened your hair or if you want to wear it curly. They love it! I am going to buy some soon so i will tell you how I like it...

I love New Era Deep Conditioner. It might be a hard product to find, but its cheap and if you google it, it'll come up. It is so damn moisturizing and just....great!

As for blowdryers, I am looking for one myself. The only thing I can say is try to buy one that _comes _with a diffuser. A friend of mine at the salon has an old blow dryer with a different diffuser and while she's blowdrying clients the diffuser pops off and hits them in the head LOL. Its so hard finding a diffuser that fits your dryer....its just easier to get one that already comes with a diffuser. Good luck


----------



## JillBug (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks everyone for all your suggestions!

macchristyy- i LOVE curls rock! i use it all the time. but i just bought a chi and it has made me want to straighten my hair all the time now, so i am definitely going to try out all the bedhead products that you mentioned!

CantAffordMAC- that coconut oil from the body shop sounds really good! if you give it a try let me know how it works out...i don't think i live close enough to a body shop to just try it out on a whim. and where do you buy the ISO products from?

and evryone else, thanks soooo much for your help! i am going to take a look at the products that you mentioned the next time i'm out shopping!

:]


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 15, 2008)

About TIGI curls rock...are you guys using the whole range or a specific product?

I find the leave-in conditioner pretty good but not the greatest but the curls rock amplifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes my hair all crunchy and sticky and hard and just eeeewww. And I only put on a teensy bit


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_About TIGI curls rock...are you guys using the whole range or a specific product?

I find the leave-in conditioner pretty good but not the greatest but the curls rock amplifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes my hair all crunchy and sticky and hard and just eeeewww. And I only put on a teensy bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i use the curl amplifier. i love it. it doesnt turn out all gross and crunchy on me. it actually makes my curls more manageable and soft. i put a teeny bit only and i have thick hair so that might be it.  my hair is also naturally curly so i put it on when its wet and it dries nicely but i still have to add a little bit more like a pea size to smooth out the top layer and im then im good!

hope this helps with your problem


----------



## Starbright211 (Apr 15, 2008)

If you have the money to spend, get you a CHI blow dryer, I have waist length hair... lots of it, and it blow dries all my hair in about 6 to 7 minutes.  My previous blow dryer was a Conair, it took about 25 minutes to get all my hair dry.


----------



## JillBug (Apr 16, 2008)

babiid0llox- i use the cream and the spray...but i use it when my hair is wet. and like macchristy, my hair is also thick and curly so that may be why it works well for us. 

Starbright211- thanks for the suggestion! i will look into buying that. my hair takes about the same amount of time to dry, so getting it done in 6 or 7 minutes would be AMAZING! do you happen to know if it comes with a diffuser that you can attatch to it?


----------



## Starbright211 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes it came with the diffuser.  I have the Chi Turbo, which is the red one, but they have several others on the Farouk website.  I actually got mine off ebay a little over 2 years ago, it still works perfectly. (I think the seller was a salon of some sort)  I decided that if it ever gave out, that I would definitely spend the money for another one.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 30, 2008)

*Hair products you LOVE*

Just as a contrast to the other thread of crappy products - consumers, stylists, hairdressers, which product do you absolutely adore and why??

Another reason for this thread is that i'm yet to find anything that i *love*


----------



## COBI (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Two of my current faves:
Kevin Murphy's Resort Hair: This is a great "beach-y" hair product (gel-like in consistency) that adds luminosity and "salt-y" hair look without the dirty feeling texture of other beach hair salt sprays.

KMS Hair Play Hyper Paste: This, for me, is a great gel meets molding product that works great for creating and separating pieces without the stiff feel of other molding products that I've used.  The consistency is more gel like than paste and has a bit of tackiness.  When I want to cut down on the tackiness even more, I add a drop of jojoba oil which reduces the tackiness a bit and adds a little more shine.

I'm looking for a good hairspray, but I want it both ways: LOTS of hold with not a lot of stiffness.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

ok here are hair products that i LOVE and cannot do without!

matrix sleek look range! i love all of it! the deep conditiooning mask is amazing! and i love the smell of the heat protecting spray and the lock in spray is wicked! my hair never frizzes when i use this! just don't use too much!

vo5 hot oil treatments! i use one every 10-14 days and it makes a massive difference to the condition of my long/highlighted hair

bed head ego boost leave in conditioner. smells great and does the job!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_matrix sleek look range! i love all of it! the deep conditiooning mask is amazing! and i love the smell of the heat protecting spray and the lock in spray is wicked! my hair never frizzes when i use this! just don't use too much!_

 
i was so considering the matrix curl life (?? i think that's the right name) range! i've heard lots of good things


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

i haven't used any of the curl range of matrix however i've used the sleek range and colour protect range and some of the biolage range and don't have a bad word to say about any of it! and i've used some pretty crappy hair stuff in my time!!! i think matrix is good value for money and it lasts ages because i don't need to use as much of it as i did other brands!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Matrix is a really good line I think too.
I also really like Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Shampoo.  For conditioners I like the Ion kind you can get at sally beauty and also the hask hair placenta(sounds gross, but it works), both are heavy enough to show less damage and restore the way the hair cuticle lays but also clean rinsing so it doesn't leave anything behind that weighs the hair down.


----------



## talste (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Sebastian potion 9 - wearable treatment.
My HG hair product, I first started using it about 5 years ago and its one of those products you take for granted until you run out or try another brand. as a leave in treatment nothing else compares to it. 

I'm also liking Joico K-Pak at the moment but have only just started using it so haven't made up my mind on that one yet.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

i keep it drugstore style. with all my MAC addiction there's really no room for expensive hair products. lol. tresemme shampoo's/ conditioners. and herbal essences "long term relationship" leave in conditioner. ;D


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I switch it up between shampoos and conditioners every 3 or so months with, Paul Mitchell Original, Redken Blonde Glam, Matrix Sleek Look, & Pureology Pure Volume or Hydrate System.
I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum, Redken Guts, KMS Silksheen gloss spray, & Kenra Perfect Medium Spray. I really love Joico's K-PAK Reconstructor & Redken's Extreme Protein treatment.
I am also looking to play around with Pureology's styling line.
But those are my HG hair products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use almost all of this stuff on clients as well. 

I just recently picked up KMS Flat Out Hot Pressed Spray. I hear nothing but praise for it.
(KMS California Flat Out Hot Pressed Spray is a working spray created for use with blow dryers and flat irons to straighten curly or wavy hair. Protects from heat of thermal tools.)


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I LOVE Redken Butter Treat deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_I LOVE Redken Butter Treat deep conditioning treatment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I just bought this last week...so far I really like it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooxxknew* 

 
_i keep it drugstore style. with all my MAC addiction there's really no room for expensive hair products. lol. tresemme shampoo's/ conditioners. and herbal essences "long term relationship" leave in conditioner. ;D_

 
oh man tresemme really didnt agree with my hair!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I know I rave about Aveda all the time, but whatever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I couldn't live without the Color Conserve Sun Protector foam...It's like 5 products in one.  It's volumizing, protects your hair color, makes your hair super shiny, and helps with styling and holding whatever you do to it!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Alterna anything. It's expensive, but worth it in my opinion, especially the styling products. Their shine spray is the only one that I like (and I've tried many) and doesn't make my hair a greasy mess. Plus it smells like orange pixy stix!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I don't like aveda, because I don't like the way it smells. I love Matrix, Biolage, Paul Mitchell, and Redken, though !


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I very much like Tigi Bedhead products. I don't know maybe they're not for everyone but they seem to really agree with my hair. I wash my hair with the Dumb Blonde shampoo and conditioner. I just find it makes me hair nice and soft and much more manageable.

I love Small Talk and Queen For A Day to thicken and volumise. The hairspray Masterpiece also gives great hold and shine as does Headrush.

I also like some of their hair mask or leave in conditioners such as Ego Boost, really makes the ends of my hair look nicer and makes my hair nice and glossy. Not to mention that everything smells yummy! I really want to try Afterparty and Health Goddess when I next have some money to spend.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I very much like Tigi Bedhead products. I don't know maybe they're not for everyone but they seem to really agree with my hair. I wash my hair with the Dumb Blonde shampoo and conditioner. I just find it makes me hair nice and soft and much more manageable.

I love Small Talk and Queen For A Day to thicken and volumise. The hairspray Masterpiece also gives great hold and shine as does Headrush.

I also like some of their hair mask or leave in conditioners such as Ego Boost, really makes the ends of my hair look nicer and makes my hair nice and glossy. Not to mention that everything smells yummy! I really want to try Afterparty and Health Goddess when I next have some money to spend._

 
can i ask, is ur hair coloured or natural blonde?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I am a natural blonde but I colour my hair a lighter blonde, like almost platinum with some caramel tones. I highlight my hair, get it done profesionally every 12 weeks, cut every 5/6. I find because my hair is reasonably light anyways my regrowth is not very noticeable so I need to dye less often than most which is good. I also freshen my colour inbetween dyes with a purple shampoo which is L'Oreal Serie Expert Silver. It counteracts the yellow-ish brash tones that coloured blonde hair can take on and makes it whiter/a cleaner colour again. So that really helps too!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I love most Fekkai products :] The Protein Rx treatment SAVES my hair (I abuse it pretty bad..teasing, blow drying, heat styling) and it has helped my hair grow longer faster. It's pricy but it smells yummy and it's so perfect.
And the Technician Color Care Shampoo is amazing, haven't tried the conditioner.

Redken All Soft Conditioner is really nice too. Provides silky hair but doesn't weigh my super fine hair down.

Redken Hard Wear Gel is the only thing that holds curls for me.

Redken Heat Glide, Big Sexy Hair Hairspray, Redken Satin Wear Blow Dry Lotion, Frederic Fekkai Ultra-Light Finish Creme is FANTASTIC for smoothing down hair and as a finishing touch.

these are products that I continuously buy.. I love any Redken product as you can tell


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

bedhead hard head hairspray. not sure why but it's always been my go-to hairspray.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

I love all Herbal Essences Shampoos and Conditioners. I only wash my roots and then add conditioner to my ends and brush through my hair. Everyone says I have super healthy hair and I can go 6 months without a trim and my hair still looks healthy. I don't like adding styling goops or hairspray to my hair and I go to bed with my hair wet at night and wake up to it still damp. I take the hairdryer to it and point the nozzle down the shaft of my hair so I have no need for using a flat iron. Love my Herbal Essences!!!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Biolage! Makes my hair feel so thick and healthy.


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Just as a contrast to the other thread of crappy products - consumers, stylists, hairdressers, which product do you absolutely adore and why??

Another reason for this thread is that i'm yet to find anything that i *love*_

 
Please do a search on popular topics before posting please, more likely than not the question has been asked and answered before.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't buy enough hair products. I'm way worse with hair products than I ever could be with makeup! The day I discovered that salon products make my hair look better than it does with drugstore products was the day I stepped into an obsession.

Here is what I have, and they are all favorites. I recently went through everything and threw or gave away whatever I didn't use enough.

*Shampoo*
Bumble & Bumble Gentle
Aveda Color Conserve
Eufora AloeTherapy Hydrating Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Bumble & Bumble Super Rich
Aveda Color Conserve
Eufora Daily Balance 

*Treatment*
Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Bonacure Hairtherapy Color Save for Colored Ends

*Leave-in*
Pureology Colourmax spray

*Finishing Cream*
TiGi Bedhead Afterparty

*Root Lifter*
TiGi Catwalk Root Boost
Kenra Root Lifting Spray

*Volumizing mousse/lotion*
Aveda Phomollient
Redken Thickening Lotion

*Serum*
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Fekkai Glossing Creme with Olive Oil
CHI Silk Infusion
Bumble & Bumble Straight

*Hairspray*
TiGi Bedhead Hard Head Hairspray
TiGi Catwalk Curls Rock Hairspray 

*Shine Spray*
Got2be Dazzling Shine Spray

*Curl Cream*
Redken Ringlet
TiGi Catwalk Curls Rock Curl Amplifier


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

I love proucts that get volume

SEbastian body double shampoo and conditioner
kerastase volumactive spray
Pureology rootlift

Am always looking for the perfect hairspray. Matrix amplify was the best ive found so far


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the products by Frederic Fekkai. And by Redken!!


----------



## Korms (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm loving Tigi products at the moment.  So far I have tried the Bedhead Moisture Maniac shampoo and conditioner, Control Freak Serum, Cocky thickening paste and the Catwalk Work-it hairspray and Spritz and Shine heat protector spray.  I love the way the products smell and they seem to be doing wonders for my hair, it's behaving itself for a change!

I also really like the Lee Stafford heat protector spray, not only does it smell wonderful it really makes my hair shine and gets it pin straight when I use straighteners with it.

Every now and again I'll buy a sachet of Aussie Frizz Miracle deep conditioner to calm my split ends down a bit.

This last one isn't a styling product but has been a hair saviour for me; Goldwell System Colour Remover works amazingly well to remove hair dye.  I had very dark red hair and after two applications have lightened it to a pale coppery colour without any damage to my hair.  I really recommend this to anyone who has had a colouring disaster, although don't expect to yield perfect results first time.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

Shampoo: Bumble & Bumble Repair Therapy, Cream de Coco, Thickening, or Cool Brunette - & Pureology FullVolume 
Conditioner: same of all in cond. 

Styling: Bumble's Brilliantine (LOVE!!!), Thickening Spray, Tonic/Prep & Kenra's 25 Volume Hair Spray


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 8, 2008)

My hair is oily, overbleached (natural hair color is dark brown, now is platinum... or almost) and straight. 
*Shampoo:*
Redken All Soft
*
Conditioner:*
Pantene (for colour treated hair, for damaged hair and for straight hair)
Aroma do Campo Total Gloss  (cheap brazilian brand)

*Leave-in:
*Pantene for straight hair, Care Liss Tutano (Another cheap  brazilian brand)

*Hair treatment:
*Redken Heavy Cream
Redken Deep Fuel
Pink Alta Moda mask (is from the same place they make alfaparf in Brazil, is almost like a "generic" midollo)
*
Styling:*
Giga Hold hair spray
Vital Care mousse (not that good, but is the one i use)
*
Serum:*
Pureology, Aroma do Campo White chocolate serum

*Bleach:*
Tec Italy + any 40 volume stabilized peroxyde

*Colour:*
Gentian Violet and Methylene Blue mixed with water or shampoo to get rid o the brassy tones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





That's it!
Now i want the whole redken line and a good purple shampoo... and they're both expensive here in Brazil


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 9, 2008)

Shampoo: Redken's All Soft

Conditioner: The Body Shop's Honey Conditioner <--If you love sweet scents, that I would highly recommand using it! It's fantastic.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Hair products you LOVE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_Biolage! Makes my hair feel so thick and healthy._

 
The conditioning balm is the best....I'm also in love with sebastian potion 9 and john frieda frizz ease(I don't know what I'd do without this amazing duo)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 11, 2008)

I use Papaya and Mango shampoo and 3 minute leave in conditioner, from Freeman. It's dirt cheap, works well, and smells suuuuuuuuuuuuuper good.


----------



## Edie (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok. I am bored so thought I would post my product favs:

*Shampoo*: MOP - Lemongrass one?? 
*Conditioner*: Inecto - Pure Coconut Oil (can we say YUUUUM!)
*Treatment*: Wella Biotouch - Straight OR Revlon All Soft
*When I straighten my hair*: Bed Head - After Party OR Revlon Velvet Whip. 
*When I curl my hair*: Tresemme Curl Activator Spray
*For the beach hair look*: Kevin Murphy Hair Resort - I FREAKIN LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The smell, the look, the feel. It also gives it volume which is really cool. 

These are pretty much my staples. I have about 50 hair products but always go back to these.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm an Aveda gal.

Shampoo: Pure Abundance every day and I use the Rosemarry Mint once a week to clean out any build up.

Conditioner: Pure Abundance

Styler: Pure Abundance hair potion. this stuff is amazing and all I use for daily styling.

for special events where I need a bit more hold or fanciness I will use the Aveda Air Spray. I do find the scent overpowering and I wont spray it in my washroom because the air goes funny in there. I usually go out on my balcony and spray it there. My stylist tells me this is the only hair spray that doesnt go into the blood stream?


EDIT: now that I'm a deep shade of brunette and have a much shorter 'do, I now use the following:

Shampoo & conditioner: Aveda Colour Conserve (daily), Aveda Clove (once a week)
Aveda Self Control style stick
Bumble & Bumble styling wax


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2008)

Shampoo: Aveda Smooth Infusion Shampoo (daily) & Aveda Hair Detoxifier (1X/week)


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

AG Hair Cosmetics Tech 2wo Shampoo
AG Hair Cosmetics Fast Food Leave-On Conditioner

I first discovered AG about two years ago...I haven't used anything else since!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 15, 2008)

Shampoo: Loreal kids strawberry smoothie
Conditioner: Suave naturals coconut
Treatment: Dabur Amla hair oil
Styling Products: Aveda Universal Brilliant Cream
Heat Styling: Hask Pure Shine Suddenly Straight


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 15, 2008)

ive also tried manyyyyyyyyyyyyy hair products and none seemed to work for me..i think the ingredients in the products werent doing me any justice..my hair is neither silky straight nor nice and curly....its in between i.e. wavy/curly and so difficult to take care of!!! 

when its straight its very nice but i dont like to use irons that often on my hair...once in a while is ok...

anyways so recently i ordered some hair products from jessicurl.com and im actually very happy so far!!!


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 16, 2008)

Spray: Herbal Essence
Shampoo/condidtioner: Volumizing Redken
Fekkai glossing cream


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a Wen starter kit from QVC and I loved it so much that I sprung for the 32 oz. bottle of Sweet Almond Mint cleansing conditioner yesterday. (I've never done that before...I have product ADD). I love it. My hair is really soft and my color doesn't budge!


----------



## versace (Nov 23, 2008)

i love kerastase but i hate that it is so expensive


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

I use the whole range of Redken Smooth Down... It's really miraculous!!


----------



## Sondra42 (Dec 6, 2008)

Paul Mitchell Shampoo 1

Bed Head After Party (so awesome for fighting frizz!)

Dove Moisture Therapy Replenishing Mist is great because sometimes my hair can get really poofy and it helps settle it down


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 25, 2008)

New updated list:

Cibu Shang High Shampoo
Cibu Shang High Conditioner
Kerastase Bain De Force Shampoo
Kerastase Ciment Anti-Usure Conditioner
Pure Coconut Oil as a pre-shampoo treatment and very little as a leave in.
Frederic Fekkai Protein RX Anti Breakage Treatment Mask
Lee Stafford Bleach Blonde Moisture Mask
Tigi S Factor Serious Conditioner
Fudge Hair Mask (can't remember the name but it's the one that smells of coconut)
Cibu Miso Knotty Detangeler
Biosilk Serum
Frederic Fekkai Oceanique Tousled Waves Spray
Bed Head Afterparty Smoothing Cream
Bed Head Manipulator
Kerastase Noctogenesist Serum Nuit


----------



## PuterChick (Dec 25, 2008)

Anything from the Redken lines.  Great stuff.


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 17, 2009)

Frederick Fekkai Protein RX Shampoo + Conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I discovered it a couple of months ago and my hair has never looked better!


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't even begin to list these right now since I'm a hairdresser and there are SOOOOOO many haha.

But prob the best thing ever is Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave In Conditioner. It is the closest thing to a miracle product that I've ever used!

Other than that I love most Paul Mitchell products, a lot of the other Sexy Hair products, and some TIGI stuff.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

i actually really love john freida! i always keep bottles around. i use sheer blonde to bring out the beige tones in my hair even though its light brown! it really works good 4 that. i also love biolage and i love trying new deep conditioners at sally's. the ion brand they sell is freaking fabulous! everything smells so good like coconuts and candy, and my hair stays so healthy.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm way too cheap to spend big bucks on higher end hair care products so I can't vouch for any unless I've gotten samples of them to try out.

But the best shampoo and conditioner that I've found drugstore wise has got to be L'oreal Vive Pro Pearl kind, I think its called? It's in the pink bottle. I have yet to actually buy both the shampoo and conditioner, because I already have so many bottles of shampoo laying around my bathroom that aren't even nearly used up and someone else in the house just seems to keep opening up new bottles grrrr! But I did sign up online for a free sample of it and tried it 2 3 times and each time it gave me the same results consistently. I had such gorgeous shiny, soft, I want to run my fingers through it all day hair. And it also made my thick long hair air dry alot faster too. I will say that the deep conditioner in that line SUCKS though, as with all deep conditioners that I've tried. So just get the reg. conditioner and you'll be good =]

I also am in love with the $1 tiny bottles of hot oil treatments (the olive oil one preferably) from sally's beauty supply. Again, my hair was just so nice and lovely to the touch from it and one bottle can even give me 2 uses which is amazing since I have so much hair.


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I love everything Kerastase. I use maquintense as my hair treatment, do aqua oleum and vita cement vials every month. I use oleo relax serum or chroma reflect serum before I flat iron and ciment thermique before I blowdry. It just works with my hair!


----------



## kleigh09 (Jan 28, 2009)

Shampoo:  Aveda's Blue Malva (I have dyed blonde hair).  Redken's All Soft may be next on my list, though.

Conditioner:  Aveda Blue Malva Color Conditioner.  Purple products are fun.

Styling Products:  Any volumizing mousse, most recently Tresemme

Finishing Products:  Bumble and Bumble Brilliantine and Spray de Mode (love the scent and no drugstore brand has come close)


Has anyone tried Bumble and Bumble's Sunday Shampoo?


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 15, 2009)

I really like Aveda shampoos and conditioners.. Right now I have the Pure Abundance shampoo and conditioner.. And I have the potion powder stuff which works well!  The control paste is great though for short hair!!

Nioxin shampoo and conditioner is starting to work well for me as well!

I say though.. STAY AWAY FROM THE VIVE COLOUR SHAMPOOS!! They really suck.. Especially for thin hair, it makes it heavy and greasy and ew.


----------



## Amaurea (Feb 22, 2009)

*Shampoo*
RUSK ; Pure
AG ; colored hair

*Conditioner*
RUSK ; Pure
AG ; fast-food

*Treatment*
MoroccanOil mask.

*Finishing Cream*
TiGi Bedhead Afterparty

*Hairspray*
Cibu Pho finish 


****_ The moroccanOil mask works wonder. I have really damaged hair (I bleached it 2 months ago) I had to cut it because they looks dry and unhealthy. I recently bought moroccanOil mask made out of argan oil and its pure magic. After the first use I saw a huge change, my hair is not back to being perfect but its definitly less dry and looks healthier. I know there's other brand that makes argan oil hair care maybe they are less expensive_. _If you have damaged hair or dry hair you should give it a try ^^_


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 27, 2009)

I will never go back to anything but Bumble and Bumble's Cool Blonde line.

It keeps me soft, healthy, and platinum like nothing else ever has.


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Hair Recover Mask
Aussie Deeeep 3 Minute Miracle
Biosilk Silk Therapy

Seriously, I cannot live without any of these!


----------



## HerShe (Mar 30, 2009)

Shampoo: Aphogee Deep Moisture and Nutrine Garlic Shampoo
Conditioner: Kenra MC, Aphogee 2 Min and Lustrasilk Shea butter and Mango Cholesterol
Leave In: Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship 
Oil: Amla Oil


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha. Beware, I am a HUGE TIGI freak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Shampoo - *TIGI Bedhead Dumb Blonde or TIGI Bedhead Self-Absorbed
*Conditioner - *TIGI Bedhead Self-Absorbed or TIGI Bedhead Superstar
*Deep Conditioner - *TIGI Beadhead Dumb Blonde Reconstructor or Aussie Three Minute Miracle
*Leave-In Conditioner - *TIGI Bedhead Ego Boost
*Treatment - *TIGI Beadhead Treat Me Right Hair Mask
*Mousse - *Garnier Fructis Style XXL Volume Thickening Mousse or Paul Mitchell Extra-Body Sculpting Foam
*Hairspray - *TIGI Catwalk EnviroShape or Garnier Fructis Style Sleek & Shine Anti-Humidity Hairspray

*Other Products*
TIGI Rockaholic Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo, TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Spritz and Shine, Paul Mitchell The Shine, CHI Silk Infusion

*Styling Tools*
*Hairdryer -  *TIGI Professional Hardcore 
*Curling Iron -  *Paul Mitchell Express Ion Curl
*Flat Iron -  *Paul Mitchell Express Ion Smooth or CHI Ceramic Flat Iron


----------



## dirtball (Apr 22, 2009)

i love Davines shampoo & conditioner. its great quality so you only need a nickel-quarter size amount of shampoo and conditioner aka the bottle will last forever. i use the nourishing moisture remedy shampoo for dehydrated and fragile hair (im a bleach blonde). i pair that with the momo conditioner or sometimes a treatment. 

i love paul mitchell super skinny smoothing serum, and bed head after party cream fixes all. catwalk root boost is also fantastic. ther best root bost ive ever used. im still searching for my favorite hair spray.

heres the davines website!
Davines


----------



## Georgia2009 (May 6, 2009)

The shampoo i use are :  Biosilk, Kerastese and Purelogy
The Conditioners i use are : Cocunut Mango and tiGi Catwalk


----------



## LoveMU (May 6, 2009)

Shampoo: Biolage Color Care
Conditioner: ""
Styling Product:  Moroccan oil, omg I love it!

I just got the Moroccan oil after someone used it on me at the salon.  it is so awesome, i use a tiny bit before blow drying my hair and it makes my hair so smooth!  It's really lightweight, my hair is very oily and it works so well for me!  it's kinda expensive tho, so maybe i will only use it for special occasions, i hope I don't get addicted


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

Matrix spray gel.  I have CRAZY curly hair that looks o-so-lovely in humid weather.  Matrix spray gel is the only thing that keeps my curls in check.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 4, 2009)

Before I list my favourites I just want to mention that I'm from the school of thought that once the hair is damaged no amount of miracle product will bring it back and best bet is to cut off and start new. So my fav products suit a rather basic purpose/philosophy. 

*Shampoo*
Biolage Normalizing Shampoo
Biolage Light Conditioner 
(I also like to switch brands often, Herbal Essences is a nice line for me)
*Deep conditioning*
Got2Be Hottie
*Treatments*
Extre Virgin Olive Oil
Pure Virgin Coconut Oil
*Leave In*
CHI Keratin mist (smells amazing)
*Mousse*
Got2Be 2Sexy
*Hairspray*
Got2Be 2Sexy

*Other products*:
Herbal Essences Smoothing Creme (I think this is discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Herbal Essences Body Envy Weightless Volumizing Gel


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2009)

TIGI Spoil me.


----------



## brihel769 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Shampoo:*
Bed Head Dumb Blonde
Blue Shampoo 

*Conditioner:*
Bed Head Dumb Blonde Conditioner

*Hairspray:*
Bumble and Bumble Style De Mod 
Bumble and Bumble Does it All Hair Spray 

*Protective Spray: *
CHI Iron Guard Spray 

*Deep Conditioner/Repairing Treatment*
Sunsilk Hydra TLC Hair Cream 

*Other:*
Kerestese Mint Seal Salt Spray 
Paul Mitchell Thickening Cream 
Bedhead Super Star Root Lift Spray


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm in love with Kerastasé.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2009)

matrix biolage fortetherapie shampoo & conditioner.


----------



## No0ra (Jul 13, 2009)

hi

the best is Vichy


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Garnier Fructis surf style


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, I've been using Aveda Pure Abundance Shampoo & Conditioner for about 3 years now and have been very happy.
Recently I just purchased Bumble and Bumble Thickening shampoo & conditioner and I must say it's really great stuff. I still use Aveda Volumizing Tonic, Phomollient Styling Foam, Self-Control styling stick, Pure Abundance Hair Potion and Air Control Hair Spray.


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 26, 2009)

Shampoo: Dove intense damage therapy
Conditioner:"   "
Deep Conditioner: Neutrogena triple moisture mask
Treatment: V05 hot oil(everyone NEEDS to try a hot oil treatment it is the best thing I have ever done for my hair)
Serum: CHI silk infusion


----------



## CaveB (Aug 26, 2009)

Shampoo: LUSH Rehab, Biolage Color Care, TiGi Rockaholic Sulfate Free
Conditioner: Biolage Color Care, Tigi Rockaholic Daily, LUSH Jungle
Styling Products: TiGi Bedhead Small Talk, Mastermind, Hook Up, Headrush, and Wax Stick, and the Rockaholic Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo


----------



## kathyp (Sep 5, 2009)

Shampoo - DevaCare Low-Poo (cheaper alternative: Giovanni Smooth As Silk)
Conditioner - MOP C-System Hydrating Conditioner
Styling Cream - John Frieda Secret Weapon
Hairspray (rarely used) - Aveda Witch Hazel


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 3, 2009)

-Tigi Bed Head- Superstar shampoo and conditioner. also the "cocky" thickening paste
-Fekkai- glossing cream. love <3
-Big Sexy Hair spray and play

and i LOVE my ghd


----------



## User38 (Oct 3, 2009)

Phyto and Renee Furterer are my favorites.  I use the whole line for colored/damaged hair.

The Phyto 9 is the most awesome smoothing/shine cream!


----------



## Jaim (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm currently loving Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet shampoo & conditioner. Works amazingly well and my hair stays feeling clean and fresh for days!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Shampoo & Conditioner: Herbal Essences "color me happy" (love the smell) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deep Conditioner: Joico K-Pak & Neutrogena Deep Recovery Hair Mask
Other Products: Pureology Shine Serum, BedHead "After Party", Bb (Bumble & Bumble) "tonic" lotion


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Whoops, also forgot to put.. 
BedHead "Manipulator" and Bb (Bumble & Bumble) Sumo Wax


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Shampoo is Aussies for long 
Conditioner: Aussies for long

<3 <3 <3 Body Shop coconut oil hair shine. I *think* it's intended for afro and other coarser hair types, (please correct me if you know otherwise!) but I find it's nothing short of sugar coated chocolate love diamonds for my hair after I have dyed it. You just have to learn how much your hair type needs, too much and you get an oil slick.


----------



## Cupid (Jan 20, 2010)

I am quite the hair product 'junkie' but I have narrowed it down dramatically in the past year or so. I am completely in love with the Carol's daughter line, they have all natural products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

*Shampoo:*
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla shampoo (probably one of the few shampoos out there that moisturizes!)

*Conditioner:*
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla hair smoothie
or Suave
or Neutrogena Triple Moisture conditioner

*Protective : *
Carol's Daughter Hair balm
or
Profectiv growth lotion

*Deep Conditioner/Repairing Treatment*
Olive oil!

*Other:*
Carol's daughter Black Vanilla Leave-in conditioner
or Neutrogena triple moisture leave-in conditioner


----------



## poindexterkid. (Feb 1, 2010)

*Shampoo:* 
VO5 Tea Therapy Shampoo

*Conditioner:*
VO5 Tea Therapy Conditioner
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Conditioner

*Treatment:* 
Joico K Pak
Clairol Color Protecting Conditioning Gloss

*Leave-in:*
Redkin Extreme Anti-Snap Leave In Conditioner
Tresemme Heat Tamer Spray

*Smoothing Cream:*
None

*Mousse:*
Garnier Fructis Mousse

*Serum:* 
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Serum
Tresemme Straightening Gel
Chi Silk Infusion

*Spraynet:*
Depends...

*Shine Spray:*
Tresemme No Frizz Shine Spray


----------



## Kismet29 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheesh I am the manager of a pro beauty supply so I get 40% off the pro price.  My bathroom is litterally overflowing into mine and my daughter closet!  I have used every line and for ever I was a Purology snob with some alteran mixed in now I have apretty set routine but I mix it up.  I have straight as a stick fine hair

Shampoo and Conditioner: Biolage Color Care, I use to knock this line but nothing gives my hair the shine or amazing smell.  Those of you who love Herbal essence switch to this!  Its smells better and is way better for your hair!

Serum: Loma Peratin reconstructing serum: This stuff is amazing even on fine hair it sinks in and doesn't weigh down but without it my hair would break off!

Styling: Big sexy Volume Gel, Big Sexy Dense spay, What a Tease and Their signature hairspray and Shine spray

I also use allot of redken styling and Alterna treatments It all rocks and I'm always up for trying soemthing new.  Oh if you have access to pro stuff Redken has amazing treatments that you mix they are called Phix Phase and they are amazing for damaged hair!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 24, 2010)

*Schwarzkopf BC Bonacure Moisture Kick Moisture Spray Conditioner  is the best leave in conditioner EVER. a bottle lasts forever and it smells ridiculously good.*


----------



## esperanza0905 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dnelson* 

 
_*Schwarzkopf BC Bonacure Moisture Kick Moisture Spray Conditioner  is the best leave in conditioner EVER. a bottle lasts forever and it smells ridiculously good.*_

 
totally agree with you!!!
word by word!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 28, 2010)

*Shampoo:* Frederic Fekkai Apple Cider Shampoo

*Conditioner:* Nick Chavez Volumizing Conditioner

*Hairspray*: TiGi Rockaholics Fun Times


----------



## KellyBean (Mar 7, 2010)

Lately I've been paring down the number of hair products I own and this is what I'm left with:

-Herbal Essence body envy shampoo and conditioner
-Chi Silk Infusion
-Sebastian craft clay
-Nexxus heat protexx

these are the best products for me and I love them all!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 9, 2010)

*Shampoo:*
L'oreal Intense Repair

*Treatment:*
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream

*Leave-In:*
L'oreal Absolut Repair Leave-In

*Serum:*
Kérastase Nutritive Fluide Oléo-Relax
Paul Mitchell Smoothing Super Skinny Serum

*Styling Products:*
TIGI S-Factor Flat Iron Shine Spray

*Other:*
Schwarzkopf Osis+ Dust It


----------



## dbecker87 (May 14, 2010)

Bumble and bumble Prep leave-in conditioner (smells good!)
Bumble and bumble defrizz
Bumble and bumble sumowax! (LOVE)


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

i have been using the chi silk infusion for about 3 weeks now and i am in love!! this makes my dry ends look pretty again! plus a little goes a long way!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Aveda Brilliant Grooming creme is my favorite styling product.  I don't really need anything else to calm my thick, wavy hair, esp as it is more humid.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 6, 2010)

Shampoo: Paul Mitchell Platinum Blonde
Conditioner: Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Lavender Mint
Deep Conditioner/Hair Mask: Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor & Intense Hydrator
Styling Products: Paul Mitchell Extra Body Thicken Up mixed with Paul Mitchell Quick Slip
Finishing Products: Paul Mitchell Slick Works & Paul Mitchell The Shine


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

The products from the L'oreal Professionel hair line (Absolut repair) have really saved my hair, exhausted by constant dying and ironing. Oh, and Kerastase Ciment Thermique is quite a lifesaver as well.


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

Shampoo: John Masters Organics for normal hair
Deep Conditioner: Thriven from Killerstrands.com
Styling products: Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss Serum, Gleam from Killerstrands.com

I also really want to try some of the Aveda hairsprays and shine sprays.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 24, 2010)

IF I could afford to own all Bumble and Bumble, I would!  But I'm feeling my Biosilk and TREsemme lines of products right now.  I also use good ol' baby powder when I'm on that borderline day of washing my hair...gives me about one day there


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

My hair is the WORST and the only stuff I can use is Kerastase.  Its really dry because of a self dye job and then its not curly but not straight and then really frizzy on top of it.  I find if I use the curl line I get actual curls and then when I use the normal relax line I get straight hair.  Its a miracle.  Thank god I am cheap in other areas like skincare or bodycare because the stuff is not cheap.  Even in France its a lot of money but every time I decide to try something else I end up going back to it because it makes my hair shine without shine products.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

My faves lately:

*Shampoo
*Sheer Blonde Colour Renew Tone-Restoring by John Frieda
BIG shampoo by Lush

*Conditioner*
Frizz Ease Smooth Start Hydrating by John Frieda 
All Soft Conditioner by Redken

*Treatement*
Dry Remedy Deep Treatement by Aveda

*Styling*
Luxurious Volume Lavish Lift Root Booster by John Frieda


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

Shampoo:
Kracie Naive Peach & Rosehip Shampoo

No conditioner.

Treatment:
Oscar Blandi Jasmin Serum <3 Smells soooo good!


----------



## ZoeKat (Aug 22, 2010)

Favorites, 2 years later*. *I just got a PWC (post-wedding chop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I use a lot less product now. I also wash my hair just 3 times per week now, which is the best thing I have EVER done for my hair.

Shampoo
Bumble & Bumble Gentle
Biolage Color Care
Batiste dry shampoo

Conditioner
Bumble & Bumble Super Rich
Biolage Conditioning Balm

Deep Conditioner
Bumble & Bumble Creme de Coco masque

Leave-in treatments
Schwarzkopf Bonacure Repair Rescue Sealed Ends
Moroccan oil

Styling
Enjoy Creamy Pomade

My stylist used Bumble & Bumble Prep spray and Sumowax when I got my cut, and I really want to try those too.


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 31, 2010)

Aveda!  Be Curly  Curl Enhancer
Scalp benefits shamp/cond
&
Burts Bees volumising shampoo


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

one of my favorite hair products is the Dermorganics Volume Foam. It's great for my curly hair and even has argan oil and is sulfate free


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Great thread!

Lately I spent more than I usually do & got some nice products that have been working well for my fried hair.  (it is fried because I color myself and I lifted heavily in the past, esp areas where I highlighted)

Kenra conditioner and shampoo for color treated hair
Kenra detangler

these both smell really good, sort of like a grape koolaid

Occasionally if my scalp gets tight or itchy, I use LUSH soak and float solid shampoo bar

In between days I use Batiste Dry Shampoo in the blush scent

Mostly I try to avoid heat such as flat ironing or blow dryers which sucks because my hair doesn't know whether to go curly or straight.  It is straight for about 8 inches then gets funky cowlick waves about 2/3s of the way down.  PITA


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 16, 2010)

ohh i love this..been a hair junkie for the past 2 mnths since i got some headkandy extensions

Shampoo
Bed Head Honey & Oatmeal Shampoo

Conditioner
Bed Head Honey & Oatmeal Conditioner

Deep Conditioner
H2O Milk Silkening Hair Mask

Leave-in treatments
Healthy Sexy Hair leave in Conditioner

Styling
got2b Smooth Operator smoothing satin drops
big sexy hair root pump plus
big sexy hair firm volumizing hair spray
bedhead After Party Smoothing Cream
got2b Guardian Angel 425 F heat protect and blowout spray


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 20, 2010)

My fav line right now is So Gorgeous from Sally's. It adds amazing clean volume to ur hair. I use the shampoo, conditioner, hairspray, and mousse and am in <3. I love teasing my hair for that bump-it look, but do not need a bump-it with these products! lol They smell really fresh and pretty too, kinda fruity-ish.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Sep 22, 2010)

Omg. Kiehl's has the most amazing shampoo & conditioner, the Superbly Smoothing with Argan Oil. They're honestly the best products I've ever used. My hair felt like Barbie hair, like it was so soft, smooth and silky. It's expensive but I'd rather pay more and get better hair everyday. I cannot say enough good things about it!

Oh, and I loooooove Salon Graffix Dry Shampoo in Brunette. I live for it. I have really thin hair and it makes it look so much thicker.

And John Frieda Secret Weapon is good for smoothing after a blow dry!


----------



## heinebaby (Oct 6, 2010)

ive always been a fan of TreSemme products..so lately ive been usin their naturals line..im in love!

SHAMPOO:
Naturals nourishing shampoo

CONDITIONER:
Naturals nourishing conditioner

after showering and brushing out i use either Fekkai glossing cream or Sunsilk straight up creme and then Bed Head Control Freak to hold my curly hair. wit those products alone i get beautiful curls

wen straightening, i use treSemme heat protector and a whole buncha other things lol


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 1, 2010)

My all time favorite shampoo would be Aveda's Rosemary Mint. It gives your fine hair body without build-up and it smells amazing!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Lately I am using Smooth Down Butter Treat and All Soft Super Heavy Cream Treatment both by Redken.

  	I love them! They do a great job and smell awesome


----------



## StandingRoom (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been using Organix "Coconut Milk" shampoo & conditioner (drugstore) because it's sulfate-free, and it helps the glaze I get on my hair last 2-3x longer than the stylist says it will. I'd love to try Kiehl's but I have a looot of hair and anything I can't buy nearby gets really expensive having to buy it 2-3x a month. :X

	As for styling, I just use Fekkai's color care glaze after brushing my hair, then Jonathan Product's Dirt on my ends so they behave with fewer flyaways.. but the only must-have is the Fekkai color care glaze.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 19, 2015)

Superdrug Extracts Green Apple & Tea Tree) used alongside Pro Naturals Hair Repair System
  Superdrug Extracts Green Apple & Tea Tree)

  I love the combination of green apple & tea tree. But after my hair being damaged when I had to undergo radiotherapy my hairdresser said that my hair also needed a hair repair system and she recommended Pro Naturals.  It worked for me.


----------



## FlwrJ (Mar 21, 2015)

*shampoo: *aveda's blue malva, redken allsoft and mane n' tale 
*conditioner: *designline's super silver, redken all soft

these all work great on my bleached hair


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Tsubaki's Damage Care shampoo and conditioner work great for my very damaged hair. 

Tried some Living Proof samples recently and I love the Prime Style Extender! Will be getting a full-size version of that and also the Perfect Hair Day 5-in-1 Styling Treatment too to try as reviews for it are great.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 23, 2016)

Received a newsletter from Karmin Hair Tools informing me that they have added the A 4-step hair repair system and a Heat Protector Spray. Just been reading the details, I will be asking my hairdresser what she thinks but I think it will be on my list of Favorites.


----------



## greenteababe (Apr 14, 2016)

I like fekkai's olive oil leave in treatment, l'oreal shampoo and conditioner w/o sulfates, aaand fekkai has a good dry shampoo too


----------



## Beryl (Jun 29, 2016)

Shampoo: OlivenOl Pflege Shampoo - Dr. Theiss Naturwaren GmbH sold at www.versandapo.de
Conditioner: never use it
Treatment leave in: Tony Moly Express Salon Hair Protein Serum   I buy this at www.en.koreadepart.com
Styling and treatment: (100% pure, no additives) Shea Butter - Pharma Peter GmbH  sold at www.versandapo.de


----------



## royka (Mar 31, 2018)

Someone can introduce a good organ oil


----------



## emmaackermann (Apr 10, 2018)

Hair straightener is my favorite hair product as this helps me to look beautiful in different way. Lastly time, I purchase this from Amazon.com of around $15 but I am not satisfy with this, it was very hard to use and also not much comfortable.  Yesterday, one of my close friend recommend me to shop from _expertentesten.com_. This is new website for me to shop No doubt they offers a great deal on its products but I want your all opinion about this. Is there anyone have personal experience of shopping from this site? Plz explain all your feedbacks which helps me also.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 13, 2018)

For my dry, thick hair I usually use Herbal Essences Hello Hydration  moisturizing shampoo that maintains hydration.


----------



## Lica (Apr 12, 2019)

Bump! Great thread indeed!
I'm fond of Aveda products, especially this volumizing shampoo.


I also love Dove's nourishing conditioner. I've tried a lot of it's products, but this is the only one which worked best for me. Thanks to Monica's blog for this advice.


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow so much info on here
Ok, I like yves rocher purity shampoo as its light weight, cheap and cheerful.
I also use vinegar and water mix with some rose water and sidr leaves combine with black seed oil for cleansing my scalp as I stay away from shampoo alot.

I use MastoorA hair butter instead of conditioner which is a shea butter base for restoring hair and heavily hydrating.

Before straightening I also use the hair butter and if I'm just doing up styles I use water and glycerin in a spray bottle lol


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 4, 2019)

I love Aquableu's Natural Shampoo and Conditioner!


----------

